# Hi!



## phitigirl (Aug 11, 2016)

Hello all - I am glad to have found this forum. I am learning a lot from the other posts and hopefully will be brave enough to post mine soon. Thanks!


----------



## GreyEcho (Sep 28, 2016)

Welcome.. don't be shy, just share


----------

